# PICS from my first show with Summoning Hate (Nemecide pics, too) -56k = probably not



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 22, 2008)

The stage before the show:






The first band and their legions of fans:





The second band and their (slightly larger) legions of fans:





Nick with his Xiphos 7 and the Inspection Tag of Doom 





"Nick, be metal!"





Nick and Buddy joking around during soundcheck:





Nemecide:









From backstage:





And now for 53 pics of Summoning Hate


----------



## Apophis (Mar 22, 2008)

awesome


----------



## eleven59 (Mar 22, 2008)

Epic


----------



## amonb (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## budda (Mar 22, 2008)

a lot of the pics of you.. look the same 

good turnout? looks fun!

i want to play live


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2008)

Nick, take the damn tag off, fool.


----------



## Michael (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks like a good show.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 22, 2008)

Chris said:


> Nick, take the damn tag off, fool.



It's the inspection card not a price tag. We thought it would be funny to play a show with it left on. Now that that dream has been realized, I probably will take it off


----------



## noodles (Mar 22, 2008)

Chris said:


> Nick, take the damn tag off, fool.



How is he supposed to resell it as new without the tag?


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 22, 2008)

Har har. It's an inspection tag, and I've never done that


----------



## noodles (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## zimbloth (Mar 22, 2008)

noodles said:


>



I'm all for being teased/fucked with, there certainly are many things you could pick to make fun of, but at least base it on something in reality. I've never once done anything remotely like that, so I don't appreciate the implication.


----------



## noodles (Mar 22, 2008)

Chill out Nick, it was just a joke. I've never stood on someone's lawn with a lantern.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 22, 2008)

Wait, Nick sells used gear as new?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 22, 2008)

that xiphos looks awesome


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 22, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> that xiphos looks awesome



Thanks, it was a joy to play. It was the first time I ever played a guitar other than my custom live, but it was fun 



noodles said:


> Chill out Nick, it was just a joke. I've never stood on someone's lawn with a lantern.



I'm aware it's a joke, I just don't think it's amusing since I've never done anything like that. Perhaps I'm being too uptight, so be it. We all can get overly sensitive at times, it happens. 

Anyways, back on topic, great show last night. Ari did a great job, the band sounded tight as hell. Fans of old school death/thrash would probably love these guys. Can't wait to hear a proper studio recording


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks guys...the show was a lot of fun...i fucked up a few times (even at one point starting the wrong song due to some title-confusion on the setlist...fortunately the band figured it out right away and the audience didn't notice )

we got a lot of compliments, and the rest of the band thought i made a great first impression, so that was a bit of a relief


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 23, 2008)

Damn that was alot of pics! Looks like it was a great time!


----------

